
Googley as Heck – My journey to becoming a Google engineer - maxt
https://googleyasheck.com/
======
Insanity
Looked around the blog and there are some interesting posts to be found there.
What I did not immediatly find was "Why Google?" Why not Microsoft, Facebook,
or another big company?

